# first planet found in a habitable zone



## Potticus (Oct 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Researchers said Thursday that for the first time they've discovered an extrasolar planet that could harbor life, as it lies squarely in the so-called "habitable zone" of a nearby star.
> 
> The planet, dubbed "Gliese 581g," is the sixth known planet found orbiting the red dwarf known as Gliese 581, found within the constellation of Libra. The planet was found by teams at the University of California (UC) Santa Cruz, and the Carnegie Institution of Washington, after nearly a decade of observations using the W. M. Keck Observatory in Hawaii.
> 
> If Gliese 581g orbited within our solar system, its nearly circular orbit would place it just outside the orbit of Venus, well within the "habitable zone" where liquid water could be found. The presence of water is usually considered a good sign that life could exist.



source:http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2370008,00.asp


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 1, 2010)

Prepeare for space colonization


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 1, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Prepeare for space colonization



Imma gonna move to Side 7!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 1, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was win.


----------



## Costello (Oct 1, 2010)

this would a strange place to live:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Gliese 581g, dubbed  a "Goldilocks planet" by co-discoverer R. Paul Butler of the Carnegie Institution of Washington, is tidally locked, meaning that the same face of the planet always is oriented toward the sun, with another residing in perpetual darkness. Life could be found near the terminator, or the intersection of the two regions.


that means no night and day cycle, just choose either (day side = probably too hot, night side = probably too cold, you'd have to live near the intersection)
interesting, but probably way too far to envision colonization?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 1, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> this would a strange place to live:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple: Make it spin.

Either that or live underground.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Oct 1, 2010)

It's probably more likely that they are interested in this planet because of it's possibility for life. As stated the scientist who discovered it detected a mysterious signal never before seen come from that planet.

Plus this is the most earth like planet to date.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 1, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> It's probably more likely that they are interested in this planet because of it's possibility for life. As stated the scientist who discovered it detected a mysterious signal never before seen come from that planet.
> 
> Plus this is the most earth like planet to date.


Maybe it's a distress signal calling out for a lone bounty hunter to save them.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha it is a signal saying they found us and in 22 years they were going to repopulate our species, considering they live 20 light years away... what's that UFO outside?


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 1, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> this would a strange place to live:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably not too hot on the hot side, the average surface temperature is 10 degrees F. However, life exists in much harsher conditions on earth than this planet in general, both hot and cold.


----------



## player1244 (Oct 1, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this is the case, does that mean that there is no time on this planet? Probably a stupid question, but...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 1, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT'LL BE LIKE GURREN LAGANN ALL OVER AGAIN!!!111!1123!!

But seriously, that would be interesting. Not for me though, I live in Victoria, AUS. The weather here is pretty much like that.


----------



## blacksniper (Oct 1, 2010)

No, it means that there is no day/night cycle. Imagine if the earth stopped spinning and how the sun would then light the earth. Certain areas on the planet would always be in light and others in dark. Time would still flow at the same rate it would just lack a natural visual representation as vivid as day and night to show the passing of hours..

Here's a good example. The moon is tidally locked to the earth. You've never seen the dark side of the moon from earth and you never will. The mood is tidally locked to the earth.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 1, 2010)

How far is it from Earth?  Most of these planets that could support life are too far away for colonization.  As for the possibility of extra-terrestrial life, I say probably, but not intelligence.  
Life is inevitable under the right conditions, but intelligence (human or greater), is a crapshoot.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 1, 2010)

*Packs suitcase*

I think it's great for the sience of aliens and stuff, but nobody will be able to go there.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 1, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be down for drills that could shrink, grow, expand, and shoot beams.


----------



## cruznik71450 (Oct 1, 2010)

I heard this new planet is a lot closer to the sun and is a bit larger then earth but with size of it's sun and it's planetary revolutions it's capable of sustaining life. This is a huge breakthrough tho. I bet NASA will send a signal to it soon and a scouting satellite to look at the surface a bit closer. That would be nuts to see civilization or differently evolved life. The main thing about all this searching is just a single living bacteria. There is a lot to learn from other planets even if there different.


----------



## Scorpei (Oct 1, 2010)

cruznik71450 said:
			
		

> I heard this new planet is a lot closer to the sun and is a bit larger then earth but with size of it's sun and it's planetary revolutions it's capable of sustaining life. This is a huge breakthrough tho. I bet NASA will send a signal to it soon and a scouting satellite to look at the surface a bit closer. That would be nuts to see civilization or differently evolved life. The main thing about all this searching is just a single living bacteria. There is a lot to learn from other planets even if there different.


Assuming we can send something that actually still works when it gets there, with current technology it would take at least take 30 or so years before the edge of our solar system is reached. Then it still needs to travel about 20 lightyears (surprisingly little if you ask me) which at best, currently, takes 20 years (assuming we get something up to light speed with a light sail or w/e). So let's hope they send something soon else it won't even happen in our lifetime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cruznik71450 (Oct 1, 2010)

Scorpei said:
			
		

> cruznik71450 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well even if it doesn't happen in our lifetime it's still amazing to think about the possibility of this planet having life. Tho it might take a long time to get something that will take data of the planet and/if there is life it'll boost the development and research of a capable ship/satellite that can scan more area faster. With that being done we can learn and find things much faster. We will get smarter with every bit of information we can get our hands on. Who knows with a couple hundred years we could travel galaxies within a couple days or weeks or even evolve as humans to live in space no need to worry about earth getting ruined or sun burning out.


----------



## shango46 (Oct 1, 2010)

This is really interesting news. If there is life on this planet, and it is more than just bacteria, that would be amazing! I think we need to do what they did in Wall-E (or whatever it's called) and build a ship that is capable of sustaining life long term and send 500 people on their way to this planet. As people get older, they can have children to take their place. So even if it takes 250 years, people would get there. We have to start somehow, right?

I would sign up.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder if it has internetz


----------



## abel009 (Oct 1, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I wonder if it has internetz


more like interwebz


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 1, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> How far is it from Earth?  Most of these planets that could support life are too far away for colonization.  As for the possibility of extra-terrestrial life, I say probably, but not intelligence.
> Life is inevitable under the right conditions, but intelligence (human or greater), is a crapshoot.


Why is it not possible? Don't forget just about 10000 years ago we were just like wolves. Traveled in groups and hunted. Considering the star is a red dwarf star now, I'm pretty sure this planet has been around longer than the earth(yet maybe even older than the sun) has and if they do have life forms on there, I think they would be "intelligent" by now.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 1, 2010)

Did they gave the planet a name already ??


----------



## epicCreations.or (Oct 1, 2010)

It sure will take a long time to get there, huh... Hmm... That's disappointing. I was hoping to see what the aliens' 4chan looked like...


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 1, 2010)

With a scouting satellite we will not here from it for years and years. Many for it to actually reach the system and planet, many more for the signals to return (however many lightyears the planet is away+travelling time basically). Its nice that they've found it but we don't know what it looks like now, maybe that star has collapsed and we don't know? Time Dilation is a bugger when looking into space.

Update: Turns out its only 20 light years from Earth, go figure. Sending probes is a definite possibility even though it could still take it a long time to reach the Planet. Not sure how fast these things travel so can't say how long the travelling time is. In the meantime we could send a radio signal their way, wait 40 years and see if we get a reply.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the total estimated average (including the hot and cold side), or just the average of the day side? Either way, that's just the average of two extremes, and you'd only get a few zones with favourable conditions. It could probably sustain forms of life in places, but you wouldn't necessarily want to live there   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An Earth-like planet with running water. And so close to Earth. Amazing.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 1, 2010)

Who the knows, their could be billion's of earth like planets in this universe, on a interesting note I wonder how advance this planet is, could they be more advanced than us? 

I'm more interested in black holes, no ones figured out what is really does and what it is and where you you possibly go if you got sucked in, end up else where in the universe? lol that'd be cool 

It just begs the question how the hack was the universe created, yeah I know it started with a big-bang but where the heck did these atoms, particles whatever other stuff there was needed to create this endless growing universe, yes the universe is expanding each second. But how the fuck was the stuff there, where did it come from? It can't just be made by itself. 

lol I know nothing bout space so I'm stuck with saying 'stuff' xD


----------



## Depravo (Oct 1, 2010)

Today's APOD is on the same subject -

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap101001.html


----------



## Talaria (Oct 1, 2010)

Unfortunately even if we could travel at the Speed of Light it would take about 20.3 years to reach it. So sending a satellite yet alone a Space Shuttle there is nigh impossible unless we wanted to wait several hundred years.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 1, 2010)

Even if it's in the "habitable zone" its own chemistry could result in a greenhouse effect that is either too low or too high to make temperatures bearable. Just look at mars, it's in the habitable zone, yet its lack of greenhouse gases makes it a cold world.

"would place it just outside the orbit of Venus"

Venus is another great example of the exact opposite. It had too much water evaporate the atmosphere, trapping heat increasing its temperature. Its carbon dioxide was mostly embedded in the rocks but when the temperature rose enough a chemical process let that carbon dioxide loose into the atmosphere, further fueling the greenhouse effect. Today venus has temperatures of over 400 degrees celsius and a runaway greenhouse effect. It is a hell orbiting the "habitable zone".

Chemistry can change the temperature a lot. Not just proximity to the sun.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 1, 2010)

They have already started preparations for colonization!


----------



## gumgod (Oct 1, 2010)

Read an article on this yesterday. I believe they said it would take 200 some odd years to get there if they started on it now.  I'm assuming this was calculated using current or upcoming propulsion methods. So even though it's interesting news, I don't think it's something that we will be seeing much more of any time soon.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 1, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> "...where liquid water _*could*_ be found....



So, basically, they're saying that distance alone is all the evidence they now have that this could potentially be a life-sustaining planet.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 1, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hydrogen, helium and oxygen are the three most common elements in the universe. Helium is inert (doesn't bond), that leaves hydrogen and oxygen of which water is made from. It is the most common compound in the universe. If the temperature and mass of the planet are within certain proportions liquid water will almost certain be present to some degree.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 1, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Hydrogen, helium and oxygen are the three most common elements in the universe. Helium is inert (doesn't bond), that leaves hydrogen and oxygen of which water is made from. It is the most common compound in the universe. If the temperature and mass of the planet are within certain proportions liquid water will almost certain be present to some degree.



I haven't read the full article, so correct me if I'm wrong. But have they even determined whether or not it's Jovian or telluric? If that combination of elements were commonly _found together_ in the way they are on Earth, we wouldn't be talking about this planet. We'd be discussing possibilities a lot closer to home.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 1, 2010)

Lets try and get man on Mars first.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 1, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Lets try and get man on Mars first.


This.


----------



## MrCooper (Oct 1, 2010)

yay! more resources!


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 1, 2010)

There is nothing that says the planet is tidaly locked to  its sun, which means as the planet revolves around its sun, different sides of the planet would be exposed to the sun. In this case, if the planet has zero axis rotation, a day (defining day as how long it takes for a full light/night cycle) would be the same amount of time as a year, in this case earth days. 

The name of the planet is Gliese 561g, because the star is called Gliese 581, and this is the 7th planet found in this solar system.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 1, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Couldn't find a better upload. :<



And if you're around to read this, you won't be able to go to this planet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, it makes for an interesting article.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned Pandora yet.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2010)

cruznik71450 said:
			
		

> I heard this new planet is a lot closer to the sun and is a bit larger then earth but with size of it's sun and it's planetary revolutions it's capable of sustaining life. This is a huge breakthrough tho. I bet NASA will send a signal to it soon and a scouting satellite to look at the surface a bit closer. That would be nuts to see civilization or differently evolved life. The main thing about all this searching is just a single living bacteria. There is a lot to learn from other planets even if there different.




http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/30/al...581g/page2.html and http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/10/09/be...ar_gumblespurt/

^It seems we already spammed them with some messages from Bebo a couple of years back.

On a more serious note http://www.ted.com/talks/dimitar_sasselov_...ke_planets.html might be worth a watch if you are interested in this sort of thing.


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 1, 2010)

i thought they found something like this years ago? Guess they found a new one


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 2, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT'LL BE LIKE POLICENAUTS ALL OVER AGAIN!!!!11!!23!!

Alright, I'll stop now.


----------



## mightymage (Oct 2, 2010)

has phazon been spotted there yet


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 2, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> I'm surprised nobody mentioned Pandora yet.


The moon of Saturn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler



If you're referring to Avatar, then it was still a moon, not a planet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The planet was Polyphemus.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2010)

Sheesh, aren't we nitpicky today


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Oct 2, 2010)

gumgod said:
			
		

> Read an article on this yesterday. I believe they said it would take 200 some odd years to get there if they started on it now.  I'm assuming this was calculated using current or upcoming propulsion methods. So even though it's interesting news, I don't think it's something that we will be seeing much more of any time soon.



Money no object? About 22/23 years our time, with current, non experimental propulsion. The only thing limiting what humanity can do is money and energy. A big enough rocket with enough fuel would do it. At safe acceleration (under 1g) you'd get to 8 m/s under light speed in a year, you travel most of the distance at that speed and spend another year decelerating. And remember at that speed 20 years would feel like 12 days, so you mite have to go slower just so you have enough time to turn the ship around to slow down.

EDIT: and almost a g acceleration = artificial gravity for most of the trip.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 2, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Sheesh, aren't we nitpicky today


I'm often nitpicky.


----------



## deka01 (Oct 2, 2010)

Some call it nitpicky others call it intelligence the choice is yours


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 2, 2010)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> gumgod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only when you're accelerating. So 1 year of artificial gravity at either end, not most of the trip. Even then we're not gonna colonise that place yet. I just want to know what's on that planet i.e. is there any intelligent life? We could do with sending a probe that way but we can't spend all that money on a rocket that lasts a year on a probe.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2010)

deka01 said:
			
		

> Some call it nitpicky others call it intelligence the choice is yours


Some people call it a chicken, the others call it a banana. The choice is yours.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 2, 2010)

ITS A DEATH STAR IN DISGUISE!


----------



## metamaster (Oct 2, 2010)

What about Nibiru? (/planet x)


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 2, 2010)

Seems people are getting ahead of themselves here. This planet is only in a "habitable zone" which is really just a measure of how far away it is from its Sun. As they say in the article its orbit falls around the same distance as Venus', and as we know Venus is a completely uninhabitable planet. Being in the habitable band really doesn't mean a whole lot, all it means is that there is a better chance that the planet is not an ice cube or a ball of fire. The only significance here is that this is the first planet to be discovered in this zone, we haven't discovered a planet that has little green men running around it just yet.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Oct 2, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the trip from the point of view of the travellers. 2ish (a bit less really) years at almost 1 g vs 12/13 days at 0.

But yeah we don't know if there's anything worth seeing out there until we go, I was just saying it is technologically possible. But what would be better, a drone that can send back some telemetry or people who could make use of any resources that might be there, if even only to refuel?

EDIT: Personally I think it would be worth it just to go so far.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 2, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> this would a strange place to live:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True i wonder if they would have internet there


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 3, 2010)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do have it on the moon. Browsed the web there but the speed is slow.


----------

